# when can i start really exercising with my puppy



## ladiesluvjimmy (Feb 28, 2008)

So i want to start going jogging with my german shepherd, 5 month old, but i dont want to start too early. I heard 6 months is a good time to let her start really exercising. When i do start exercising with her how much exercise is a good starting point? i want to jog atleast a mile or so at first than gradually bring it up to 3 miles or so. oh and off topic question: how do i know how long my pup can hold in her pee? she still wakes up 2-4 times at night and makes me take her out and i stop giving her water around 8 every night and im scared push her pass 2 1/2 hours. any suggestions? thank you for the advice


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't start jogging till 1 to 2 years old. You can power walk though.


----------



## ladiesluvjimmy (Feb 28, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't start jogging till 1 to 2 years old. You can power walk though.


hehe i think she will out power walk me


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I believe that is when you can start jogging, I may be wrong. I think some will say as long as you jog slowly and keep her on grass and pause alot for breaks that you'd be able to do it but you may want to wait on someone else to chime in.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ladiesluvjimmy said:


> So i want to start going jogging with my german shepherd, 5 month old, but i dont want to start too early. I heard 6 months is a good time to let her start really exercising. When i do start exercising with her how much exercise is a good starting point? i want to jog atleast a mile or so at first than gradually bring it up to 3 miles or so. oh and off topic question: how do i know how long my pup can hold in her pee? she still wakes up 2-4 times at night and makes me take her out and i stop giving her water around 8 every night and im scared push her pass 2 1/2 hours. any suggestions? thank you for the advice


6 months is way, way too early. Growing joints don't calcify until they are about 12 months of age. 

You should be walking your dog for about 10 minutes at a time. I do mean walking, not jogging or sprinting. When she hits about 7 or 8 months you can increase it to around 30 minutes. GSDs become very heavy dogs and hips are a big problem in this breed. You need to be really careful about not over-exercising her, because you don't want to cause damage to immature joints and ligaments. Excess energy should be expended in the form of games, training, etc. 

Also, one general guideline that you might find useful is: puppies can generally hold their bladders for as many hours as there are months in their age. In other words, I would guess around 5 hours for your dog.


----------



## ladiesluvjimmy (Feb 28, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> \In other words, I would guess around 5 hours for your dog.


i wish she would be able to hold it in for 5 hours but i really don't think she can. Well actually i have not ever tried to push her too far pass 2 hours because i really dont want her to pee in her crate or inside the house. Should i limit her water or should i just try and test her and see how long she can go? thanks for the info tho, i have not ever really exercised her too much.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ladiesluvjimmy said:


> i wish she would be able to hold it in for 5 hours but i really don't think she can. Well actually i have not ever tried to push her too far pass 2 hours because i really dont want her to pee in her crate or inside the house. Should i limit her water or should i just try and test her and see how long she can go? thanks for the info tho, i have not ever really exercised her too much.


Try upping it a half-hour at a time.


----------



## Milky (Apr 25, 2008)

ladiesluvjimmy said:


> i wish she would be able to hold it in for 5 hours but i really don't think she can. Well actually i have not ever tried to push her too far pass 2 hours because i really dont want her to pee in her crate or inside the house. Should i limit her water or should i just try and test her and see how long she can go? thanks for the info tho, i have not ever really exercised her too much.


Dogs also don't like to pee in their beds. If your puppy is not waking you up at night to go out, she is probably ok. My 7 week old GSD hasn't had an accident in his crate *knock on wood* and whines at night when he wants to go out but even he made it ~2.5 or 3 hours last night. Are you waking her up at night or is she waking you up?


----------



## MarleyandMe (May 21, 2008)

ladiesluvjimmy said:


> i wish she would be able to hold it in for 5 hours but i really don't think she can. Well actually i have not ever tried to push her too far pass 2 hours because i really dont want her to pee in her crate or inside the house. Should i limit her water or should i just try and test her and see how long she can go? thanks for the info tho, i have not ever really exercised her too much.



most dogs dont pee where they sleep. So, her whineing or needing to go out means she probably knows you will take her. She can hold it. exspecily at that age. If she really really can't, there might be a problem and take her to the vet. My dog was having trouble and the vet told me it was due to a small urinary track infection. He gave me some pills and now it's gone from 14 times a day to about 5.


She's also prolly used to you spoiling her and taking her out .


----------

